# Christmas Project



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I got bored so I put this together real quick.We just started this one Saturday nice full interior exterior that should keep 4 or 5 guys busy for about 3 weeks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like a nice job Aaron.









Are you doing the stairs too? I had the volume down at first.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just the handrails. They have all new brazilian mahogany floors downstairs & the floor guys will be stripping the upstairs and steps.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet job! What I saw there was a group of group of clean cut, professional, polite guys taking pride in their work. How come I don't get that warm and fuzzy from your website!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Sweet job! What I saw there was a group of group of clean cut, professional, polite guys taking pride in their work. How come I don't get that warm and fuzzy from your website!


HELP!:whistling2:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I just learned the proper way to mask interior floors, that is amazing.

can you tell me how many rolls of paper and plastic you used for how much square feet.

I want to start doing it how you did it, but want to estimate my material cost properly.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

1 case 2' tape/1 case 1" tape/6 rolls carpenters paper/2 rolls 1.5 200' x 20' plastic/1 case 3m 9' tape machine plastic/1 case 12" paper for machine/2 rolls painters plastic.
That is what we purchased for this project & used almost all of it.
I'm not doin the math again but it's pretty simple.Just allow for 6' overlap for your floors.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nice to see true pros at work.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Reminds me of the 90's. Looks like a 25-30k Interior. Do you own the scaffolding - or do you rent?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

dang your guys speak english


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Reminds me of the 90's. Looks like a 25-30k Interior. Do you own the scaffolding - or do you rent?


Wow Dan you are right on......and you can't sell any work up there????


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just rent it. $200 for a month


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

they make 36" construction paper. Its more efficient, uses less tape, lay it, cut it like wallpaper.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Jack! I'm pretty sure we are using it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Finally took the time to watch it. Nice stuff.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Back in the day that would have been a $200,000 repaint...


Looks like a fun one Aaron.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Clean and neat! Very impressive, Aaron. Keep us posted and I'll want to see some of the finished product. Let me know if you guys slow down, I could use a few guys like yours here


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll probably get some shots tomorrow of the completed ceilings & trim.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you doing those videos with the flip?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes,I like the Blair Witch look! Makes it a little more real


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gonna be getting me a flipHD for Christmas. Tried shooting some small clips with the point and click this week and they didn't turn out so good.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

here are sompe progress pics of the knockdown texture on the ceilings & a nice finish on the doors


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovin the vids Aaron! Were those Hingemags or just tape on the door hinges?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I bought a bunch of them but the ones I have didn't work so its tape


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Aaron thats a great job. Thanks for posting the vids. 

Gives a window to a world of painting I'm not privy to. 

Cheers!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is how things are looking so far.We probably have another 2 full weeks with 4 guys there to finish.Although after Friday we will be waiting on the floor guys to fosh before we punch out the interior so next week will start squaring up the exterior.They had kicked the other painters off the project before they called us so the exterior is a mess.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful home and your work looks fantastic!:thumbup:

The crown/rope lights will be awesome, was that your suggestion to the HO?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Him & I had discussed options before we started. He had some beautiful looking 7 1/2" crown up there that was removed for some reason(not by us) and he wanted us to re-install it. But when they removed it they really destroyed and the found out it was crappy MDF.
So that's when we came up with the rope lighting idea.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks great Aaron.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Finished installing the crown yesterday. Guys are heading outside Today while the floors are being refinished.


----------

